# Game Thread: Saturday January 27 vs. Raptors



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (22-20) - Toronto Raptors (21-22)*

*Time*: 7:00 Eastern
*Venue*: Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV*: FSI
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*

    
*Jamaal Tinsley | Mike Dunleavy | Danny Granger | Jermaine O'Neal | Troy Murphy*

*Key Reserves*

  
*Jeff Foster | Marquis Daniels | Darrell Armstrong*

*Injuries*

- Sprained Shoulder

- Abdomen

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Jermaine O'Neal 19.2
*Rebounds* - Jermaine O'Neal 10.5
*Assists *- Jamaal Tinsley 6.3
*Steals *- Jamaal Tinsley 1.59
*Blocks* - Jermaine O'Neal 3.03
*FG% * - Maceo Baston 69
*FT%* - Rawle Marshall 82.6
*3PT%* -Danny Granger 38.7










*Probable Starting Lineup*

    
*TJ Ford | Anthony Parker | Jorge Garbajosa | Chris Bosh | Rasho Nesterovic*

*Key Reserves*

  
*Andrea Bargnani | Morris Peterson | Jose Calderon*

*Injuries*

 

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Chris Bosh 22.1
*Rebounds* - Chris Bosh 11
*Assists *- TJ Ford 7.7
*Steals *- Jorge Garbajosa 1.2
*Blocks* - Chris Bosh 1.29
*FG% * - Jose Calderon 50.6
*FT%* - Joey Graham 84.5
*3PT%* - Darrick Martin 43.5



*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 12-7
Road: 10-13
Overall: 22-20 (4th in Central, 7th in East, 13th in NBA)

Toronto Raptors
Home: 13-7
Road: 8-15
Overall: 21-22 (1st in Atlantic, 4th in East, 14th in NBA)
*







</center>








*- 18 ppg in last 3 games*








*- 28 ppg in last 3 games*

<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Troy Murphy/Jeff Foster vs. Chris Bosh

Games vs. Raptors this year:

Raptors 92 Pacers 83

Average Score:

Raptors- 92
Pacers- 83

Prediction:

Pacers- 103
Raptors- 96


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I am just PUMPED FOR THIS ONE! Anytime you can see both of your teams playin it is truly awesome. Well im not sure if Ford is starting. Calderon has started the last couple due to Fords injury and i havent heard that he's returning and Bargnani missed last game with flu so im not sure. But..i am cheering for the Pacers as always..but i know everything there is to know about Raptors ball. Dont let Bosh get to the line..he'll kill you..make him shoot..hes improved his shooting lots but rather him shoot then dunk it on you like he did to Dirk. Watch for Jose Calderon off picks..as soon as he's come off a pick hes gone to the hoop for 2. And TJ watch for when he drives to the rim...he usually kicks it out to Parker, Peterson, Bargnani or Garbo for 3.

But...Pacers win 104-102


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Raptors? Who?

No way they win in our building.

Pacers - 100
Raptors - 94

Fred, we miss you!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers 99
Raptors 95


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Pacersthebest said:


> Fred, we miss you!


With the money he got, he has only declined. So i wouldn't say we miss him. He was fun to watch, but as you can see, what we say, was his "prime" and he isn't ever gonna get much better then that. In the perfect world i'd love to see him play with us for cheap (or what he is worth) but i'm greatful we stayed away from his 3 year, $9.9 million deal.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> I am just PUMPED FOR THIS ONE! Anytime you can see both of your teams playin it is truly awesome. Well im not sure if Ford is starting. Calderon has started the last couple due to Fords injury and i havent heard that he's returning and Bargnani missed last game with flu so im not sure. But..i am cheering for the Pacers as always..but i know everything there is to know about Raptors ball. Dont let Bosh get to the line..he'll kill you..make him shoot..hes improved his shooting lots but rather him shoot then dunk it on you like he did to Dirk. Watch for Jose Calderon off picks..as soon as he's come off a pick hes gone to the hoop for 2. And TJ watch for when he drives to the rim...he usually kicks it out to Parker, Peterson, Bargnani or Garbo for 3.
> 
> But...Pacers win 104-102


I don't get NBA package besides this week, so when i go to the bar and catch a Pacers game, and Toronto is on i would keep an eye on them. Their a very interesting team. I think their overrated though. Things will get much better for them once they let go of Sam Mitchell after the season and hire the Suns assistant, Marc Iavaroni.

But i don't think Toronto can handle Indiana, esspicially at Conseco.

Indiana 103
Toronto 93


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

This is an important game, I guess alot of the last few have been. But the Raptors are on what a 5 game winning streak now, probably 6 after Boston tonight. If we can end that, making our record 3-1 with new guysm it should booste confidence. Plus JO can show how he can man handle Bosh. 

Pacers-100
Raptors-92

P.S. - Hope Freddie gets to play. I miss him. :-\


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

105 - 99 Pacers win


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Pacers.com Conrad Brunner on Jones' lack of playing time:



> *Q. When Fred Jones signed with Toronto, I thought (and I'm pretty sure he did, too) he was going to get the opportunity to start. Even if he didn't, it looked for sure like he would get a lot of minutes to show what he could do with the Raptors. Looking at their box scores from the past few games, it seems like he's hardly playing at all. What's going on? (From Ruby in Brownsburg, Ind.)*
> 
> A. The greener-pastures theory has been shot to pieces this year, as it applies to most all of the players who departed the Pacers during the offseason. Jones did indeed believe he would get the opportunity for the prime-time minutes in Toronto and did, for awhile. After a dazzling preseason, he played at least 30 minutes in 11 of the first 14 games. But the Raptors started poorly as a team (5-9) and the rotations began to change.
> 
> Lately, he has played very little. Heading into tonight's game against Boston, Jones has five DNP-CDs in the Raptors' previous 11 games. In his six appearances, he totaled 31 minutes and six points. Though he's fallen out of the rotation for the moment, Jones hasn't disappeared from Coach Sam Mitchell's radar.


Rest of Article- http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/question_070126.html


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

101-89 raps. This game will be decided with 5 mins to go in the 4th q. Bosh with a monster game, bargnani with 20+ point.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

:curse:...I thought we played tonight!......

Indy 105....Rappers 92...

GO PACERS!!!!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

MillerTime said:


> I don't get NBA package besides this week, so when i go to the bar and catch a Pacers game, and Toronto is on i would keep an eye on them. Their a very interesting team. I think their overrated though. Things will get much better for them once they let go of Sam Mitchell after the season and hire the Suns assistant, Marc Iavaroni.
> 
> But i don't think Toronto can handle Indiana, esspicially at Conseco.
> 
> ...



Over-rated? Thats one thing i dont think they are. Nobody takes the Raptors seriously...of course not their CANADAS team right. Well these guys are for real. The next couple of years they could really be a threat this league. They can be contenders in the next couple years and after they get some playoff experience this year...they will then be a yearly playoff team. I warned you guys...laugh now...go right ahead. Im pumped about Raptors ball and everyone else should be scared.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Over-rated? Thats one thing i dont think they are. Nobody takes the Raptors seriously...of course not their CANADAS team right. Well these guys are for real. The next couple of years they could really be a threat this league. They can be contenders in the next couple years and after they get some playoff experience this year...they will then be a yearly playoff team. I warned you guys...laugh now...go right ahead. Im pumped about Raptors ball and everyone else should be scared.


Sorry man, i don't buy it. This season, they don't scare anyone. They won't beat anyone in the playoffs, but that's if they get there, i doubt they will. Can't really talk about their future, new coach, then draft and adding a free agent obviously will help them out, but speaking for this season, their not as good as their record shows. Indiana isn't great either and Toronto doesn't scare me one bit.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Toronto wins for sure 102-94... If Toronto doesn't win this game then I will be very disappointed


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Over-rated? Thats one thing i dont think they are. Nobody takes the Raptors seriously...of course not their CANADAS team right. Well these guys are for real. The next couple of years they could really be a threat this league. They can be contenders in the next couple years and after they get some playoff experience this year...they will then be a yearly playoff team. I warned you guys...laugh now...go right ahead. Im pumped about Raptors ball and everyone else should be scared.


I still wonder why you are a Pacers fan. I mean the way you talk about the Raptors and about Indy. Raps players are better most of the time etc. etc.

And support 2 teams, I don't think that's possible. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

arcade_rida said:


> Toronto wins for sure 102-94... If Toronto doesn't win this game then I will be very disappointed


Obviously you don't watch much more basketball then just Toronto....


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Marquis Daniels is hurt, according to Pacers.com.



> The Pacers' lone injury concern is Marquis Daniels, who was unable to practice either of the past two days because of tendinitis in his left knee.


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/preview_070127.html

Hope he can play.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> They can be contenders in the next couple years.


So can every single team in the East....Well except for the Knicks.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

MillerTime said:


> Marquis Daniels is hurt, according to Pacers.com.
> 
> Hope he can play.




Me too, although we don't need him tonight as we did a much better Heat team.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Me too, although we don't need him tonight as we did a much better Heat team.


I disagree, well kinda disagree. I agree we needed him more against the Heat, but at the same time, I think we really need him tonight as well. If we are going to win, it has to be because of our perimeter players. Toronto doesn't have great perimeter defense. I was hoping Granger and Daniels could exploit that.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

MillerTime said:


> Obviously you don't watch much more basketball then just Toronto....


Obviously, I do as the Pacers always give the Raptors a tough time. However, I will be very disappointed because we have a couple of tough games ahead.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow that dunk from Parker over O'Neal was nasty!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Daniels, you have to like him


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Tinsley misses as time expires. 40-39 Raptors at halftime


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Man that was definitely goal tending at the end of the half

40-39 Raptors at the break


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

not a good first half but we managed to cool down the raps in the second.. go pacers! 
JO has 13p/5rebs and 4 assists


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Granger ANOTHER 3! practicly from the same spot!


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Man Parker another nasty dunk this time over Murphy...7 threes last game, and now two sick poster dunks...


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

good third quarter! 4 big Granger threes!

Freddie Jones checks in for the first time to start to forth.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

dunleavy feeling it! so are the rest of the Pacers, especially Army. Bosh travels but the refs call it against us.

15 point lead with 6 minutes to go


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

HELL NO...HELL NO...Quis DID NOT JUST MAKE THAT....


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Daniels banks it from midcourt to the shot clock!! everything is falling!


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Auggie said:


> Daniels banks it from midcourt to the shot clock!! everything is falling!


:clap: 


Man that shot brought my entire place to its feet


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

31andOnly said:


> HELL NO...HELL NO...Quis DID NOT JUST MAKE THAT....


Haha, that was awesome.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

even Tinsley hits a three! awesome!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Auggie said:


> even Tinsley hits a three! awesome!


and again!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

great win!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Pain5155 said:


> 101-89 raps.


Wrong 



> This game will be decided with 5 mins to go in the 4th q.


well, you're right here:clap: :cheers:


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I love reading all that "Be scared of the raptors...blah blah blah" talk at the beginning of this thread. Please.

Raptors got powned. Aww, and they were at .500 finally too weren't they. That's a shame, not anymore.

Bosh did have a good game though, I'll give him that. Takes more than Chris Bosh to be a good team.

Pacers finally with some chemistry.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Awesome game. Awesome 3's. ****ing awesome shot by Marquis Daniels. Anthony Parker was great, too. Troy Murphy couldn't hit anything.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 102-84 Pacers

Pacers Fan- 13
Knick_Killer31- 20
Pacersthebst- 12
Box Man- 14
MillerTime- 10
Grangerx33- 10
Auggie- 18
Pain5155- DQ'd for guessing the Raptors
Pacerholic- 11
arcade_rida- DQ'd

Winners- Grangerx33 & MillerTime


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Now let's make it 4 tommorrow!!!....


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Thank you, nice win.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Detriot will be tuff. But i love the way they played today. Great defense, good shooting, they didn't really rush any shots, they got good looks and let them fly. 

I really enjoy Murphy and Dunleavy and Armstrong had an awesome 3rd quarter. But just like StephanJackson said, Toronto had nobody besides Bosh. I thought Calderon played well too, but besides those, they had nothing, no spark, no energy, seemed like a lazy team. 

But, best player of the night, hands down, was Danny Granger. Passing, defense, shooting and rebounding, when we needed something most, he got it for us.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

So, Jermaine O'Neal had 7 assists tonight, tying his career-high. Nice job.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I love how Tinsley and Murphy(offensivly anyway) had horrible nights. Yet we still win in a blowout. That shows the chemistry of this team now. Tinsley had 5 assists, JO out passed him. He only had 8 points on 11 shots, Murphey horrible game offinsivly, and we still got it done. Love it! 

P.S. - Since the trade Granger has averaged 20 points a game. JO is around 20 too. Nice to have 2 20+ scorers again, hopefully Granger can keep it up. I'm confident he will.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Okay well not to burst the Bubble..but the Pacers won because the Raptors just ran outta gas. That game yesterday was not Raptors basketball. Not at one point did the raptors play to their potential. They just had a back to back and flew to Indiana just that night before. Other than that a key to the Pacers victory was shooting. In the 4th quater everything was goin in even half court shots! (Marquis Daniels) But yeah like i said before...the raps were outta gas. Chris Bosh was not playing how he usually does and Jose didnt bring the energy he usually brings..but other than that the Pacers played ok in the second half which led to a big victory over raptors. Deeeetroit here we come.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Okay well not to burst the Bubble..but the Pacers won because the Raptors just ran outta gas. That game yesterday was not Raptors basketball. Not at one point did the raptors play to their potential. They just had a back to back and flew to Indiana just that night before. Other than that a key to the Pacers victory was shooting. In the 4th quater everything was goin in even half court shots! (Marquis Daniels) But yeah like i said before...the raps were outta gas. Chris Bosh was not playing how he usually does and Jose didnt bring the energy he usually brings..but other than that the Pacers played ok in the second half which led to a big victory over raptors. Deeeetroit here we come.


I don't really buy that. Toronto was playing good but whatever they did, Indiana just did better in the first half and when we scores, we made it look easy most of the times while Toronto looked to stuggle to get their points. Playing that type of desperate game will tire anyone out and Indiana just keep on going at them and tired them out even more to a point where Indiana just took control of the game. 

Pacers shooting was fantastic, but it's much easier to shoot wide-open then it is when you're covered. Toronto couldn't keep up with the ball movement and the speed of the Pacers and thus resulted in many open shots which Armstrong, Dunleavy and Granger were hitting with no problem. 

The back-to-back night theory is solid for a lack of a good start or a very weak finish, but not late 2nd to early 3rd quarters.... that i don't believe and no way would extra rest have given Toronto that much of a better chance last night then it did, they got blown out and it was obvious who the better team was.


----------

